# Solved: Google Nexus 7 -- cannot swipe lock to get to desktop



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

While I'm able to turn on my Google Nexus 7 (first generation), I am unable to go any farther. Nothing at all happens when I try swiping the onscreen lock to open to my desktop. I can see the date & time display, and there are small cons in the upper left- and right-hand corners, but swiping them downward also gets no response. After being on for 25 seconds the screen dims; then at 30 seconds it shuts down completely. 

When I press the power button I see options for Power Off, Airplane mode, and Silent mode; however, pressing them gets no response.

I also inserted both a toothpick and a metal device into the tiny reset button, but that didn't have any effect at all. 

I recently downloaded an application which allows me to disable and enable the touch screen by shaking the device, although I doubt that is the cause of my problem.

At first I figured there must be a simple solution to this problem, but now I'm not so sure. If at all possible, I would certainly like to avoid doing a factory reset. 

I would greatly appreciate any and all offers of help. Thank you.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Press and hold the power button until it reboots.

If that fails, reset it back to factory defaults: https://support.google.com/nexus/7/answer/2668187?hl=en


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you very much for your response.

I tried your suggestions. In fact, I've tried many things, all of which failed to solve my problems. I really thought resetting to factory defaults might do the trick, but the screen remained unresponsive. When I attempted to click the large white arrow on the Welcome screen, again nothing happened. 

I failed to mention another strange problem: the unit would not stay turned off. After pressing the power button for 10 seconds the unit would shut down but then would automatically and invariably reboot.

I called Google support first but was quickly referred to ASUS, whose tech guy told me to send the unit in for repair or replacement, which is what I did this morning. Could it be that a replacement would mean the newer version?

Thanks again.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You'll probably get the same phone, or a replacement of the same model. Rarely do you get a newer model unless parts or spares are back ordered or completely unavailable.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I've reopened this thread to ask if anyone might have an idea as to what may have been the problem with my recently repaired GOOGLE NEXUS 7, I've had it now for a couple of days and it appears to be working normally.

I am disappointed that ASUS did not give an explanation of the problem and what was required to fix it. (Also, I'm disappointed that I shipped it on the 9th and didn't get it back until the 26th, which meant not having it for 17 days. Perhaps that's a normal time frame.) 

I would greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who might have a good idea as to exactly what was wrong with my tablet. Could I have inadvertently done something to cause it? Is so, perhaps it's something that, with foreknowledge, I could prevent from happening again. In that regard, an understanding of the problem might be helpful.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's rare to get a detailed explanation, if any at all from most companies. What is generally done once a device is found to be faulty upon receiving it is that the suspect component is simply replaced or the entire device is replaced with identical or if needed a similar replacement.

On a tablet chances are they replaced the entire mainboard or gave you another one device altogether. If a replacement was issued then they may have not even look deeper into the device/component you sent back for the exact problem; its sometimes cheaper to replace the device or a large part of it then to troubleshoot it in-depth to the exact tiny part.

Two weeks isn't a bad time frame, I send stuff back for warranty to numerous companies and two weeks is about normal except for enterprise grade equipment, which costs more to purchase as a result.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks for your response. Last night I called ASUS in an attempt to get an explanation of the problem. The fellow took my RMA # and, after a several-minute wait, returned to tell me that the motherboard had been replaced. Anyway, since the tablet has the same serial number as the original, I figure it's the same unit.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

They may have cloned the serial number for ease of tracking. A tablet is really just a motherboard with a screen attached. If they replaced the motherboard, you almost have a new tablet. I agree with Triple6. They probably just binned the old one and shipped you out a working refurbished one of the same model. It makes sense that it takes about 2 weeks. Shipping is expensive. The cost of overnight shipping would likely wipe out any profit so they ship ground.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thank you for your explanation. At least now I have a better understanding of how things are done. So far my repaired unit is working well. Thanks again.:up:


----------

